# Excellent experience with new taxi service in Guadalajara



## ElZorroPlateado (Dec 13, 2011)

I wanted to let you know about an excellent experience I had with taxiinteligente dot com. This is a new service in Guadalajara where you can order a taxi over the Internet, and in the future with a smart phone application. I needed a taxi to the airport and was put in contact with Fernando who has excellent English. We made arrangements for a pickup to take the family to the airport.

Not only was Fernando on time but he also was an excellent driver and the rate from where we live was quite reasonable. If you live inside the Periferico they have a promotion of an airport trip for $198 MXN, which is a great rate.

I'm sure that in the future the web site will have an English option for the text. I used the contact page to be put in touch with Fernando. So you may want to give them a try for a local taxi service or a trip to the airport or bus station. My experience with them was excellent and I wanted to let you know of this new alternative for ordering a taxi. You may want to give them a try and then let your friends know too.


----------

